# Can Luxon 9800 A flash work on Nikon D3100?



## lonerunner (Mar 19, 2013)

I have one luxon 9800 a flash that can be mount on my camera but somewhere i read about compatibility between flashes and new dslr's that it can fry camera or flash ?! 

Here is picture of flash, it use 4 AA batteries and it has 1 pin on bottom on mounting rack, probably for sync?



I have Nikon D3100

Is it safe to mount it on camera and use it ? Can anyone tell me some info and on what to watch out and pay attention when using different (not tested) types of flash and camera?


----------

